
Show HN: Made an app to generate professional emails from one-liners with GPT-3 - radhakrsna
https://magicemail.io
======
radhakrsna
Hey everyone!

According to a McKinsey analysis, the average professional spends 28% of the
workday reading and answering email. Imagine if you could get that time back!

That’s why I built Magic Email

Magic Email is an AI Email assistant that uses GPT-3 to let you:

1\. summarize long emails into short, readable summaries

2\. generate professional emails from one-line descriptions

3\. generate contextual replies from one-liners or key points

4\. auto-correct grammatical errors in your email

Join the beta here: [https://magicemail.io](https://magicemail.io)

We’d love to get your feedback and look forward to answering any questions!

